
Ask HN: Spike in App Store Downloads from China? - sharp11
I have two unrelated iOS apps under different vendor IDs and both have seen a surge in downloads from China over the past week. In-app analytics suggest that most or all of these downloads never even open the app.<p>In Apple&#x27;s dev forums, it appears that other devs are experiencing a similar spike right now.<p>Anyone have a clue what might be going on?
======
ashdav
We're seeing the same thing for Tablo, big spike in China downloads but no
change in impressions or sessions.

------
hamburglar1
I noticed the same thing. I posted a similar question today on HN. No
responses tho

